# Most Overrated Cigar



## Beer Doctor (Jul 31, 2007)

To go along with the Top 10 Cigars you aren't buying, I'd like to know what cigar you think is the most overrated. I'm not writing an article or anything but when I was thinking of a cigar for the aforementioned thread I found it much easier to come up with an overrated cigar. 

With that said, I think an overrated cigar is the 5 Vegas "A". Granted I've only had one of these but it just didn't live up to all the hype I've read about on CS.


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

Beer Doctor said:


> With that said, I think an overrated cigar is the 5 Vegas "A". Granted I've only had one of these but it just didn't live up to all the hype I've read about on CS.


That was true for me as well. I had 3 5 Vegas A's and they all were a disappointment.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm gonna get slammed for this by the Pepin whores, but....

Every single Pepin cigar as compared to similarly priced Cubans.
or
Most NC cigars compared to similarly priced Pepin Cigars.


----------



## Dan_ (Dec 16, 2006)

OpusX


----------



## Teninx (Apr 23, 2006)

Ashton San Cristobal


----------



## Sabolin (Sep 6, 2007)

Ashton ESG, definitely. So expensive yet so boring.


----------



## webjunkie (Jul 18, 2007)

Dan_ said:


> OpusX


:tpd: I've never actually had one, but despite the amount they are talked about, I just can't seem to justify paying the price I usually see.

Besides that I would say the CAO Brazilia. I've never seem to be able to find one that I enjoy. Maybe they just need more rest, but I still can't bring myself to buy a few when i can spend the money on cigars I haven't tried yet for the same price.


----------



## humboldtflyer (Sep 11, 2007)

non ISOM Davidoff... for sure.


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

NC Cohibas


----------



## hova45 (Jun 17, 2007)

cc cohibas


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

hova45 said:


> cc cohibas


Agreed but would have never posted it. Thanks for giving me the strength.


----------



## rick l (Apr 4, 2006)

Sorry, but I haven't found what everybody else does in anythig A. Fuentes. They aren't bad but not great. Rick


----------



## Cigarmark (Apr 2, 2007)

Opus X


----------



## CEC_Tech (Oct 2, 2006)

Monte #2 CC

I had one really good one. The rest were plugged, or just blah.


----------



## stashu (Aug 12, 2006)

humboldtflyer said:


> non ISOM Davidoff... for sure.


I agree, what's the big deal?


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

I'm pretty sure there have been a few thread on this subject.

For the most part, I think 80% of the premiums are overrated. I'm not saying they aren't good, but usually their reputation far outweighs their actual taste or experience.

For instance, I love Opus, but I can't argue against the fact they are overrated.

But for the sake of this thread, I'll say most Gurkhas.


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

Funny you brought this up, this is the first article we started for T25C, but it was just to damn easy.

For me...Casa Fuente, OpusX, Most Cuban LE's.


----------



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

cremosas


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm gonna get slammed for this by the Pepin whores, but....
> 
> Every single Pepin cigar as compared to similarly priced Cubans.
> or
> Most NC cigars compared to similarly priced Pepin Cigars.


I am in total agreement with this as well as the OpusX one.


----------



## fordkustom (Jun 28, 2007)

um lets see here... ESG, San Cristobal, CAO Vision/America/Soprano,anything by graycliff,


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

Teninx said:


> Ashton San Cristobal


gasp!!


----------



## Freight (Sep 28, 2007)

I would also have to say Opus X. Way to overpriced.


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Teninx said:


> Ashton San Cristobal


*Funny, I really liked the San Cristobal. :2*


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

webjunkie said:


> :tpd: I've never actually had one, but despite the amount they are talked about, I just can't seem to justify paying the price I usually see.
> 
> Besides that I would say the CAO Brazilia. I've never seem to be able to find one that I enjoy. Maybe they just need more rest, but I still can't bring myself to buy a few when i can spend the money on cigars I haven't tried yet for the same price.


*I agree, I have had several but just never found them to be very enjoyable! *


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Probably get slammed here but I would have to say Cubans. Most that I have had have not been anything special. They just don't do it for me. As far as NCs, OpusX.


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

hova45 said:


> cc cohibas


BLASPHEMY!!! :ss

Most overrated IMO would have to be the CAO Brazilia. I think too much credit is given to what is basically a harsh and overbearing smoke. I much prefer their Italia's.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> Probably get slammed here but I would have to say Cubans. Most that I have had have not been anything special. They just don't do it for me. As far as NCs, OpusX.


Maybe your smoking fakes

For me no doubt, OpusX


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

So many to choose from. Everything is subjective to individual tastes, but I would have to go with NC-Red Dot Cohibas. Mediocre taste at best with an outrageous price tag.


----------



## asims2006 (Sep 23, 2007)

humboldtflyer said:


> non ISOM Davidoff... for sure.


I agree, for the price and publicity davidoff for sure..............


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

Made in Dade said:


> Maybe your smoking fakes


Not likely.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

might get my p.p. slapped for this but all the ISOM's i have tried have not lived up to their reputation.


----------



## Made in Dade (Aug 5, 2006)

Sawyer said:


> Not likely.


It was just a thought.


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Teninx said:


> Ashton San Cristobal


I concur! The only other one that is even more of a waste of money is the CAO Vision.

ATL


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

Sawyer said:


> Not likely.


You can tell if their real if the glass top on the box is really shiny.......:2

ATL


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

Ashton VSG, the few I had were very bitter... not the cigar I was expecting.


----------



## Sawyer (Jul 11, 2007)

ATLHARP said:


> You can tell if their real if the glass top on the box is really shiny.......:2
> 
> ATL


Yep, I only smoke the glass top Cohibas. That is how I know they are real. :hn


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I had a cohiba like that--i paid $16 bucks for it---it tasted awful!!! I couldn't even smoke 1/2 of it before i threw it out!


----------



## Lanthor (Jun 16, 2007)

Hmmm, I just got introduced to CC's, most of my humi instantly became boring and inadequate.


I think NC Partagas are overrated.


----------



## omowasu (Aug 9, 2006)

Ill jump in on the VSG boat - everyone I have tried has been OK, with good strength but some harsh notes that are very unexpected (and unwanted) in a cigar of VSG caliber and price. Definitely overrated in my book.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Cohiba Behike....

Really though, Most Gurkha's. Haven't had enough Opus X's to give an opinion.


----------



## fulloflead (Jul 31, 2004)

Indian Tabac


(Although I like every other Rocky Patel I've ever tried, and that's a lot.)


.


----------



## OB1 Stogie (Sep 29, 2006)

Dan_ said:


> OpusX


:tpd: I've smoked at least a dozen and I'd have been dissapointed paying half of what I paid. :2


----------



## jockolarity (Sep 2, 2007)

Famous Dominican 1000, only 2 cigars left after a long car ride, not a known smoke shop around, and it was plugged. Had 2 of them, shared the other with a BOTL, and we lit them up. Mine was so plugged it could not be lit. He nubbed his while I sat and watched and suffered in silence, his second hand smoke. I always offer some one a lick of my lollypop, but this untrue BOTL did not offer up any such, but just sat there smacking his lips. The sheer agony of depravation and the prolonged suffering far outweigh the mere 44 cent cost of this stick. I fear I have suffered permanent and compensatory damage from this ordeal.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## xxxntu (Jun 27, 2007)

Teninx said:


> Ashton San Cristobal


What.....??? To each his own........ My opinion, better than Opus X.


----------



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

CAO Sopranos. Not worth near what they charge for that

Monte CC's I don't get it???

I'll jump on the Ashton VSG bandwagon, once again not worth the shells.


----------



## Ratters (Oct 7, 2007)

smokinpoke said:


> might get my p.p. slapped for this but all the ISOM's i have tried have not lived up to their reputation.


I'm right there with ya, out of the may ISOMs I've had, I've only really enjoyed two, both Cohibas, more than a good Honduran or Nicarguan smoke.


----------



## nuke999 (Nov 10, 2006)

Graycliffs and NC Davidoff. Both fine cigars but not ones that I would buy again.


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't think it is at all deserved,
but the new stuff coming from CAO has been gettng really high ratings.

The Vision and America are two recent very over-rated cigars.
:tu:tu


----------



## RaiderinKS (May 10, 2007)

I am really shocked at the number of folks that dislike NC Davis. I am curious if you guys think the Gran Cru line or the Millenium blends are overrated, or if it is perhaps the thousands series or something else mild and blandish.

Also, Ashtons pretty much all rock. Especially the VSGs.


----------



## Leitner (Sep 3, 2007)

jockolarity said:


> Famous Dominican 1000, only 2 cigars left after a long car ride, not a known smoke shop around, and it was plugged. Had 2 of them, shared the other with a BOTL, and we lit them up. Mine was so plugged it could not be lit. He nubbed his while I sat and watched and suffered in silence, his second hand smoke. I always offer some one a lick of my lollypop, but this untrue BOTL did not offer up any such, but just sat there smacking his lips. The sheer agony of depravation and the prolonged suffering far outweigh the mere 44 cent cost of this stick. I fear I have suffered permanent and compensatory damage from this ordeal.<o>></o>>


That's just wrong! After you were kind enough to share your last 2 sicks? You should've kicked his ungrateful a$$ out of the car and made him walk home.

I hate to say it because it will probably get me banned from CS but I really haven't cared for either of the Padron's I've tried. In all fairness the last 1/3 was good but the first 2/3 tasted like dirt. Not earthy, just dirt. Maybe they just need to sit a bit longer.
Kelly


----------



## erictheobscure (Feb 15, 2007)

fireman43 said:


> So many to choose from. Everything is subjective to individual tastes, but I would have to go with NC-Red Dot Cohibas. Mediocre taste at best with an outrageous price tag.


Ask, and ye shall receive:

www.joecigar.com


----------



## beernut (Jul 27, 2007)

Greerzilla said:


> But for the sake of this thread, I'll say most Gurkhas.


Agreed.

I enjoy several Gurkhas as $3-$5 sticks, but their retail prices are absurd.


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

hova45 said:


> cc cohibas


+1

Yuppies seem to smoke them because they are more expensive and apparently more "exclusive" than the others brands. The truth is there are far better tasting, more interesting and cheaper Cuban smokes than Cohibas. :cb


----------



## thebiglebowski (Dec 19, 2005)

Harpo said:


> +1
> 
> Yuppies seem to smoke them because they are more expensive and apparently more "exclusive" than the others brands. The truth is there are far better tasting, more interesting and cheaper Cuban smokes than Cohibas. :cb


well, i think that's a pretty broad statement, but i understand the "yuppie" aspect to cohibas. personally, i've got a box of siglo IIIs from '05 that are some of the best smoking "recent" stuff i've bought.

over-rated for me - any of the ashton lines. too expensive, not enough there to merit all the hype.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Opus and Anejos.

The hunt just isn't worth it with these. To many better cigars out there.


----------



## smokinpoke (Apr 8, 2006)

xxxntu said:


> What.....??? To each his own........ My opinion, better than Opus X.


:tpd: agreed. straight outta the box the San Cristibal is much better than the Opus


----------



## Shabalula (Feb 24, 2007)

I have to agree on the Ghurkas. I keep trying them and hoping they will be better....but they aren't.

I had a few of the Cohiba "Red Dot" too, and they weren't what I expected either.


----------



## Perry72 (Apr 20, 2007)

I'm probably gonna get my ass kicked for this. But I tried a HDM Black Knight Tubo that I thought was the most horrible peice of crap I ever smoked. My vote is for that.....:ss


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2007)

thebiglebowski said:


> well, i think that's a pretty broad statement, but i understand the "yuppie" aspect to cohibas. personally, i've got a box of siglo IIIs from '05 that are some of the best smoking "recent" stuff i've bought.
> 
> over-rated for me - any of the ashton lines. too expensive, not enough there to merit all the hype.


Yes, a little too broad I admit, sorry. They are decent enough cigars, but I was trying to point out that their price markup coupled with their apparent exclusivity (the "Castro's private stash" connection) attracts excessive attention from people who don't realise there's a whole world of cigars out there.

So, good sticks, but overrated.

:ss


----------



## skyhigh340 (Oct 12, 2007)

The Gurkhas a overpriced for what you get, same with the CAO Sopranos.
:ss


----------



## gocowboys (May 20, 2007)

Made in Dade said:


> Maybe your smoking fakes
> 
> For me no doubt, OpusX


I'm sorry. did you say something? I was distracted by your avatar.

I would have to say gurhka. I have heard people talk about what a wonderful cigar they are. I don't see it.

Time to put on my bullet proof vest. I can't get into the RP line. Me and Rocky do not see eye to eye.


----------



## OilMan (May 12, 2006)

IMO most Gurhkas, NC Cohibas


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

I would only call a cigar overrated if the seller is making a "killing" on the end product and I don't know of a way to judge that factor. I understand that cigar companies are in the business to profit, but don't know enough to say how much may be too much. Many would say in free enterprise whatever the market will bare is fair, but I would tend to disagree. I would probably avoid purchasing from those who cater only to the rich, yet do not argue their right to do so.

:2

Guess I'm confusing overrated with overpriced. Sorry...


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Just don't confuse overpriced with overrated. I didn't say NC Cohibas because I never hear many people raving about them and they aren't that sought after, however, if this was most overpriced, I'd vote that.


----------



## Razorhog (Jun 1, 2007)

reggiebuckeye said:


> I'm sorry. did you say something? I was distracted by your avatar.
> 
> I would have to say gurhka. I have heard people talk about what a wonderful cigar they are. I don't see it.
> 
> Time to put on my bullet proof vest. I can't get into the RP line. Me and Rocky do not see eye to eye.


:tpd: I agree about the avatar and gurhkas


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

HUpmann, always consistent. A great golf smoke!:tu


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

I would have to say AVO I havent had one and said wow this is a bad ass cigar..


----------



## novasurf (Feb 20, 2007)

Any Fuente Opus.


----------



## tedrodgerscpa (Jun 22, 2006)

I've NEVER met a CAO I like. Never... I thought for a few seconds that the Vision was going to change my mind, and for the first half-inch, I was pretty happy. The remaining 4 inches that I could smoke were pretty flat and dull

I'm a Pepin whore, but found the El Centurion to be both overpriced and overrated

IMHO, Ashton San Cristobals are freaking FANTASTIC! Please continue to hate em, so that there's more left over.

And, finally... Opus are good at MSRP. Not a penny more


----------



## l0venpeace (Oct 5, 2007)

stashu said:


> I agree, what's the big deal?





humboldtflyer said:


> non ISOM Davidoff... for sure.


Ditto


----------



## ConMan (Dec 20, 2005)

RaiderinKS said:


> I am really shocked at the number of folks that dislike NC Davis. I am curious if you guys think the Gran Cru line or the Millenium blends are overrated, or if it is perhaps the thousands series or something else mild and blandish.
> 
> Also, Ashtons pretty much all rock. Especially the VSGs.


I love NC Davidoffs:cb Especially the Gran Cru, Millennium lines, and the Special series. Great smokes.

Most overrated... large ring gauges.


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Da Klugs said:


> I'm gonna get slammed for this by the Pepin whores, but....
> 
> Every single Pepin cigar as compared to similarly priced Cubans.
> or
> Most NC cigars compared to similarly priced Pepin Cigars.


Blasphemer!!! Keel Heeem!!! :mn


----------



## publicspeakingnerd (Nov 6, 2006)

Shabalula said:


> I have to agree on the Ghurkas. I keep trying them and hoping they will be better....but they aren't.
> 
> I had a few of the Cohiba "Red Dot" too, and they weren't what I expected either.


:tpd: I wasn't all that impressed with the Ghurkas myself.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

While I love the Padron x000's I was totally bummed with the PAM64 I had.

I will add that I think you can only have a cigar on this list if you had VERY high hopes for it. I would like to think that if I just grabbed a PAM64 and smoked it unbanded I would have been fine. 

I don't know. I am buzzed and sitting in the new "cigar room" and find myself pontificating as I do when JD/DC shows up.

Love the thread though, I love the opinion type threads.


----------



## JJG (Oct 16, 2006)

I have to say that the three boxes of Cubans I've gone through completely lived up to the hype. In fact, they exceeded my expectations by 110% 

As far as overrated? For me it has to be the RP edge. I smoked one and thought it was pretty good, so I bought three more (all from different vendors, not one box) and they all sucked.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Honestly, I'd have to say that, IMHO, the Davidoff Dom Perignon is perhaps the most overrated cigar I've tried. Are they good? Yes. Of course they are. However, I'd rather have a Mouton Rothschild. Now, perhaps the examples I have tried were not stored in ideal conditions, and my "sample set" is certainly limited (I've probably only smoked about 5 of them), but I have yet to be blown-away by this particular cigar. And, for the price that it commands in the market, one _should_ be blown away!


----------



## Gargamel (Nov 8, 2004)

All Padron Anniversarios I find flat and bland. Overall, Anejo is the most overrated cigar. They are decent and every now and again I'll smoke a really good one but nothing close to the hype they have been getting around here for the last couple years.


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

Darrell said:


> That was true for me as well. I had 3 5 Vegas A's and they all were a disappointment.


Sorry to hear this.

I have not yet ignited a 5 Vegas A; however, I have recently recieved a Robusto as part of a prize from Jay Carla (Thank you!). I was looking forward to trying this stick... perhaps I will proceed with caution?

As for my vote, the Opus X is quite overrated. Granted, I have one generously given to me by Ian (a BOTL on this board) which is waiting for the right time to put to the test.

The reason I say it must be overrated is due to the ridiculous hype Mr. Opus receives. I have not yet smoked a "full" one and will have to decide for myself. I don't like "hypes," however, I do judge fair! :tu


----------



## schweiger_schmoke (Jun 16, 2007)

schweiger_schmoke said:


> Sorry to hear this.
> 
> I have not yet ignited a 5 Vegas A; however, I have recently recieved a Robusto as part of a prize from Jay Carla (Thank you!). I was looking forward to trying this stick... perhaps I will proceed with caution?
> 
> ...


Just realized each stick I mentioned in "quoted" post was generously given to me by BOTLs. I keep this in mind and am very grateful!


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

jaycarla said:


> While I love the Padron x000's I was totally bummed with the PAM64 I had.
> 
> I will add that I think you can only have a cigar on this list if you had VERY high hopes for it. I would like to think that if I just grabbed a PAM64 and smoked it unbanded I would have been fine.
> 
> ...


I'm worried the same thing it going to happen to me when I smoke my first 64 PAM. I think i've got such high expectations for it that it'll let me down. Hope not.


----------



## The Mum (Mar 28, 2007)

bASED ON PRICE, i WOULD SAY "God Of Fire"


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> I'm worried the same thing it going to happen to me when I smoke my first 64 PAM. I think i've got such high expectations for it that it'll let me down. Hope not.


I think the key here is the taste relative to your expectations. These are killer smokes.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

For me, anything Graycliff is overpriced and overrated.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I'd cast a vote for the Opus X, I've been greatly disappointed by this stick in general. I've had 5, and only one was good and it was from 04. If I wanted to invest three years in tobacco I'd be in the cigar business.


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

I would personally say VSGs and a lot of Gurkhas. Doesn't this question have to do a lot with personal tasted though. A ton of people love VSGs and being under $10/ stick, may not that bad of a deal either. I just didn't like the one I had. Others say that OpusX and Anejos at MSRP are overrated, yet others will pay 2 or 3 times that because they like them so much.


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

5 Vegas. I heard soooo much great stuff about them, and they taste like junk. I have to say though, I was impressed with their even burn and nice white ash, but the taste is not so great. The way I see it, the 5 Vegas tasted like cardboard, and a lot of people say you have to age them to get a good taste out of them, but I don't think a truly good cigar would require a year's worth of aging, or more, to taste alright. Just my opinion and 2 cents as a youngin'


----------



## Ron de Kok-cl (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi,

OpusX is overrated thats for sure, don,t forget Cohiba.
VSG are €7/9,- so thats not to much.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

A lot of ppl on here mentioning Gurkas--don't tell me that!! Just bought 5 platinum tubos chruchills off the devil site last week--should be coming tomorrow!


----------



## dabryan (Jun 3, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> A lot of ppl on here mentioning Gurkas--don't tell me that!! Just bought 5 platinum tubos chruchills off the devil site last week--should be coming tomorrow!


I'm sure yours will be wonderful, however, every ghurka i have ever smoked has been sub-par = (


----------



## jdbwolverines (Mar 2, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> A lot of ppl on here mentioning Gurkas--don't tell me that!! Just bought 5 platinum tubos chruchills off the devil site last week--should be coming tomorrow!


There are some Gurkhas that I really like and buy and a consistent basis. Others however haven't done anything for me. I think they are hurt more by there own over the top marketing campaigns than actual word of mouth type of hype. I've never had any of the Platinum Tubos so I can't say how those are.


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

tedrodgerscpa said:


> I've NEVER met a CAO I like.[Agreed]
> 
> IMHO, Ashton San Cristobals are freaking FANTASTIC! Please continue to hate em, so that there's more left over.[Agreed]
> 
> And, finally... Opus are good at MSRP. Not a penny more[Agreed]


Looks like we agree on alot of things


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Don't go all :mn on my AZZ...

I looked at the top 25 db list and I found two there that I don't agree with IMHO. Padron 1964 Anniversary and H Upmann Mag 46. :2


----------



## zemekone (Aug 1, 2004)

2006 Partagas Shorts and 2006 Boli Petite Coronas...


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

zemekone said:


> 2006 Partagas Shorts and 2006 Boli Petite Coronas...


:r:chk my next 2 boxes!!


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

For my money... any NC LGC... I say boooooo to them.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

NC Cohiba:chk


----------



## Scud (Sep 9, 2007)

Opus, Graycliff, and most Davidoffs I've had are decent $5-7 smokes that the companies are charging ridiculous prices for. I've never had one of the aforementioned cigars that blew me away or that piqued my interest as being a high quality/high $$ cigar that was worth the cabbage spent to buy it.


----------



## DX_Robusto (May 24, 2007)

*Ashton VSG *


----------



## LORD PUFFER (Dec 27, 2006)

RPB67 said:


> Opus and Anejos.
> 
> The hunt just isn't worth it with these. To many better cigars out there.


After having one last weekend, my hunt and purchase of these is over, the anejo shark that is. Too pricey, and while it was a tasty smoke I won't pay the price for anymore. Would rather have a SC or even a Tat or Padilla. If I can find them at MSRP, but too rare to :dr or :chk over.


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

*Macanudo,* 

Many newbies get a poor impression of what a good, quality, hand rolled cigar is by being swayed to them as their first non-machine made experience


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Anejo. I tried so hard to like these doesn't really do it for me. Too hard to find and too expensive.


----------



## jloutlaw (Feb 22, 2007)

I usually smoke 2 cigars before I make up my mind, but CAO Saprano will not get the 2nd chance. I haven't liked many CAOs and the ones that I liked were not worth the $$.

Opus X are good cigars, but not a good value.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

ANYTHING by Puro Indios....

How they get some of thier ratings in Cigar Aficionado, is one of lifes great mysteries. OVERATED! at any price. This is just my opinion, I'm sure someone enjoys them.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Has to be the Camacho Triple Maduro. But, I've only had one.


----------



## Bob (Jun 29, 2006)

Wish it wasn't just an over rated thread....but over priced thread. Over priced would hit a lot of sticks...JMHO.


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

Dgar said:


> ANYTHING by Puro Indios....
> 
> How they get some of thier ratings in Cigar Aficionado, is one of lifes great mysteries. OVERATED! at any price. This is just my opinion, I'm sure someone enjoys them.


The answer lies in the pages of ads in CA. I've seen some Puros Indios ads, and in CA ad money means good ratings.


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Olivia Series G, has to be one of the worst cigars ive ever smoked (mad. & nat.) but people all the time talk about how good they are for the price, Ive smoked alot of cheaper cigars that are ten times better.


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

Graycliff: Over-rated and way over priced! Even if they were in the $50 range, nothing special IMHO.


----------



## Dgar (Sep 12, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> The answer lies in the pages of ads in CA. I've seen some Puros Indios ads, and in CA ad money means good ratings.


I thought someone might bring this up, and after smoking one or two Puros Indios that were rated in CA's top twenty Five for the year, I think there has to be at least a little truth in your statement, because PI is PU and they are WAY Overated.....

I still like all the glossy pics in CA.... good pRon.


----------



## intrudahridah (Jun 7, 2007)

JBI said:


> Graycliff: Over-rated and way over priced! Even if they were in the $50 range, nothing special IMHO.


I couldn't agree more!! I had a G2 a few months ago, and I don't think I have ever been that disapointed in a cigar!

Joe


----------



## preludese111 (Jan 17, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> A lot of ppl on here mentioning Gurkas--don't tell me that!! Just bought 5 platinum tubos chruchills off the devil site last week--should be coming tomorrow!


Don't worry too much. I happen to be a huge fan of Gurkhas; I love those things.


----------



## a2vr6 (Oct 28, 2006)

Leitner said:


> That's just wrong! After you were kind enough to share your last 2 sicks? You should've kicked his ungrateful a$$ out of the car and made him walk home.
> 
> I hate to say it because it will probably get me banned from CS but I really haven't cared for either of the Padron's I've tried. In all fairness the last 1/3 was good but the first 2/3 tasted like dirt. Not earthy, just dirt. Maybe they just need to sit a bit longer.
> Kelly


Totally agree with you on this one except it taste like dirt all of the way through.


----------



## MarkinCA (Jun 13, 2007)

I would say any gar over $4.99 a stick is overpriced (oh, and overrated). I don't care who's blessing it this week...:cb


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

o


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

The one that is popular but I don't like.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Ashton VSG.....Based on one and only one. I'll give them another shot at some point but the one I had did not sit well with me.... :2


----------



## Fumioso (Apr 28, 2006)

AF Don Carlos. Not a bad cigar, but overrated and overpriced, yep.


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

Not that I ever had or ever will smoke one,
but Gurkha HMR has to blow everything else in this thread out of the water!


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

MCSmarties said:


> Not that I ever had or ever will smoke one,
> but Gurkha HMR has to blow everything else in this thread out of the water!


At least you get a box discount.


----------



## BostonMark (Sep 12, 2007)

mash said:


> At least you get a box discount.


haha riight. ONE DOLLAR!


----------



## MCSmarties (Mar 7, 2007)

BostonMark said:


> haha riight. ONE DOLLAR!


Ehm, no... 5c only, sorry 

Actually I remember seeing them with more than 20% rebate...


----------



## JamesRoberts (Jul 19, 2006)

Sabolin said:


> Ashton ESG, definitely. So expensive yet so boring.


Agree completely


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

Teninx said:


> Ashton San Cristobal


*NOooooooooo! I Love The San Cristobal!*


----------



## beamish (Jan 10, 2007)

cohiba isoms


----------



## Snakeyes (Mar 1, 2007)

beamish said:


> cohiba isoms


So very true. Don't get me wrong, they are a good cigar just now worth the price or the hype. Plenty of other Cubans that are just as good if not better. But the upside is that plenty of tourists keep buying Cohibas which leaves the rest for guys like me (and keeps the prices down :tu)


----------



## phatash-cl (Oct 17, 2007)

opus x


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

Beer Doctor said:


> To go along with the Top 10 Cigars you aren't buying, I'd like to know what cigar you think is the most overrated. I'm not writing an article or anything but when I was thinking of a cigar for the aforementioned thread I found it much easier to come up with an overrated cigar.
> 
> With that said, I think an overrated cigar is the 5 Vegas "A". Granted I've only had one of these but it just didn't live up to all the hype I've read about on CS.


Im going to get crushed for this but the CC's are good cigars but not as good as everyone says, the mystique adds alot to the flavour for us Americans but again, the true taste does not justify the steep price for over 75% of them, I will await the nasty letters haha.


----------



## dantzig (Oct 18, 2007)

Beer Doctor said:


> I think an overrated cigar is the 5 Vegas "A". Granted I've only had one of these but it just didn't live up to all the hype I've read about on CS.


While it's certainly not the best cigar I've ever had, I still think that they're great for how cheap you can get them on CI/Cbid.



Beamish said:


> cohiba isoms


The only one that I've ever had was fresh and while it was distinctive, it did not impress me very much at all. I'd like to try one that has been aged 5+ years but for the price, there are a lot of NCs that I think I'd rather smoke.

I personally think Gurkhas are overrated. I liked them when I first started smoking but now that I've tried a lot of other things, it's difficult to choose a Gurkha over anything else in my humidor.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

Snakeyes said:


> So very true. Don't get me wrong, they are a good cigar just now worth the price or the hype. Plenty of other Cubans that are just as good if not better. But the upside is that plenty of tourists keep buying Cohibas which leaves the rest for guys like me (and keeps the prices down :tu)


I will submit that most people that feel this way about Cohibas have generally smoked them too young. IMHO, Cohibas need a minimum of 7 or 8 years (and preferrably at least a decade) before they can really be enjoyed. JMHO, though.


----------



## mash (Jul 24, 2007)

Texan in Mexico said:


> Im going to get crushed for this but the CC's are good cigars but not as good as everyone says, the mystique adds alot to the flavour for us Americans but again, the true taste does not justify the steep price for over 75% of them, I will await the nasty letters haha.


You shouldn't get knocked for your opinion, you're certainly not alone. As a Canadian, and someone who can get both Cubans and non, I would say that if anything Cubans are underrated. They are so rich and distinctive tasting, their wrappers are beautiful, their finish is long and satisfying. In the majority of the world, people can access either, prices are generally not that different and Cubans are the overwhelming choice. This is the case even though consistency is not as good. No "forbidden fruit" factor, each are equally available. 
Have a PSD4, a BBF, an RYJ Churchill, a CoRo etc. There are no NC's in this class.
Now let's see who gets nasty letters.


----------



## Texan in Mexico (Oct 29, 2007)

mash said:


> You shouldn't get knocked for your opinion, you're certainly not alone. As a Canadian, and someone who can get both Cubans and non, I would say that if anything Cubans are underrated. They are so rich and distinctive tasting, their wrappers are beautiful, their finish is long and satisfying. In the majority of the world, people can access either, prices are generally not that different and Cubans are the overwhelming choice. This is the case even though consistency is not as good. No "forbidden fruit" factor, each are equally available.
> Have a PSD4, a BBF, an RYJ Churchill, a CoRo etc. There are no NC's in this class.
> Now let's see who gets nasty letters.


Sounds like a plan, I live in Mexico and only get CCs and Mexican cigars so I do not have daily access to the Honduran, Dominican, etc... I get those every couple months or so when I travel to the States for work.

The CCs here, as this is a heavily American tourist spot, are very expensive, the Cohibas range from 25 to 50$ usd, the cheapies are Cuabas at 10 or 12 usd a stick or the H Upmans at 10 to 15, a box of Vegas Robainas will run over 500$ usd. Maybe the market is skewed here and my feeling that they are overated comes from these inflated prices.


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

As I posted on the "what are you smoking now" thread, based on a sample size of one, I nominate cohiba cc as overrated. Not bad, but no where near worth the price. $20+ for a siglo II versus $13 for a PSD4 or $16 for a MC2. I have a few more on hand (different sizes), maybe I'll have a different experience next time.


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

SD_Dave said:


> As I posted on the "what are you smoking now" thread, based on a sample size of one, I nominate cohiba cc as overrated. Not bad, but no where near worth the price. $20+ for a siglo II versus $13 for a PSD4 or $16 for a MC2. I have a few more on hand (different sizes), maybe I'll have a different experience next time.


First - a sample size of one is nuts.
Second - Those prices you quote are even more nuts. They are about double what you should be paying.


----------



## SD_Dave (Oct 20, 2007)

pnoon said:


> First - a sample size of one is nuts.
> Second - Those prices you quote are even more nuts. They are about double what you should be paying.


Never said I wasn't nuts, and I get 'em where I can. But any cigar that is $20 better be good the first time. I've changed my mind about cigars I liked the first time I tried it, but so far I haven't changed my mind about cigars I didn't like the first time. There is always a first and as always, JMHO.

Thanks....


----------



## WanderingUgly (Dec 5, 2006)

Opus X, Dunhill, and ... Ashton San Cristobal


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

Anejo... That's right, I said it... The way some people rave about them, you would think that smoking one would make your d!ck grow 2 inches...


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

SmokinApe said:


> ...you would think that smoking one would make your d!ck grow 2 inches...


I wondered why my g/f offer to buy a box for me. Wait a second...!


----------



## JAK (Oct 10, 2007)

Any NC cohiba except the pequenos. I can;t believe the prices, and they are average at best.


----------



## Ritchie (Sep 18, 2006)

Yesterday I picked up a CAO Vision. I picked out a nice torpedo shaped one for $16. I had to see what the hype was all about. Well. It didn't suck but was not what I expect from a cigar in this price range. it was lacking the complexity, didnt have a lot of character. The draw was tight during the first half. It was the best during the last thrid, actuall pretty good. I will pass on buying a box of these. The box is cool but it's just a novelty item and probably made in china. A good cigar but over priced IMHO.

I will most likely get myself a box of Monte White churchills for Christmas, the one I have smoked wre good from start to nub.

I will try a Padron 1926 this weekend. I got a good feeling about them though.


----------



## TatuajeVI (Nov 29, 2007)

CAO anything.


----------



## TatuajeVI (Nov 29, 2007)

JAK said:


> Any NC cohiba except the pequenos. I can;t believe the prices, and they are average at best.


At about $2 each for pequenos, they're a good little cigar. I want to try the Rocky Patel minis.


----------



## IslandRick (Aug 20, 2007)

Yep!



MarkinCA said:


> I would say any gar over $4.99 a stick is overpriced (oh, and overrated). I don't care who's blessing it this week...:cb


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

SmokinApe said:


> Anejo... That's right, I said it... The way some people rave about them, you would think that smoking one would make your d!ck grow 2 inches...


Well damn! Anyone want to buy some Anejos? lol

This year - CAO Americas
Last year - CAO Visions

I think there may be the start of a pattern here.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

I'll risk it... Tatuaje Brown. I know, I know, I can see my RG going backwards for saying it.

I like everything else Pepin, black label being my favorite followed by 1932's. I had really high expectations for this stick, especially at that price, but I was left shaking my head and wallet missing it's $11.

I'm not saying it wasn't good, but for that price I wanted a lot, lot more.


----------



## discdog (Jun 23, 2006)

jkorp said:


> I'll risk it... Tatuaje Brown. I know, I know, I can see my RG going backwards for saying it.
> 
> I like everything else Pepin, black label being my favorite followed by 1932's. I had really high expectations for this stick, especially at that price, but I was left shaking my head and wallet missing it's $11.
> 
> I'm not saying it wasn't good, but for that price I wanted a lot, lot more.


Hey, look at it this way. Two outa three ain't bad. lol 1932's are in my top 3.


----------



## dbradley (Aug 22, 2006)

AVO
Fuente Hemingway
Fuente Sungrown

Not bad smokes...just mediocre at best.


----------



## Mattar (May 3, 2006)

Montecristo No. 2 is the most overrated cigar (not worthy of cigar of the year 2006)


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

jkorp said:


> I'll risk it... Tatuaje Brown. I know, I know, I can see my RG going backwards for saying it.
> 
> I like everything else Pepin, black label being my favorite followed by 1932's. I had really high expectations for this stick, especially at that price, but I was left shaking my head and wallet missing it's $11.
> 
> I'm not saying it wasn't good, but for that price I wanted a lot, lot more.


I will agree, except for the miami especiales (lanceros).....the other brown label stuff is not my thing...too strong/peppery for me.


----------

